# What kind of people do you hang out with?



## Silver (Dec 20, 2010)

as the titles says, what kind of people do you hang out with most of the time?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2010)

Nerds who are all smarter than me.

Feels bad man.


----------



## Flora (Dec 20, 2010)

My friend group at school (my school is all-girls, though we do have guy friends elsewhere) is a bunch of music nerds, mostly vocalists with the exception of one piano/drums genius who kinda does voice on the side now. I guess we're kinda the losers in our grade, even if the school is relatively non-clique like. We have a few girls who have friends outside the group (not counting one sophomore who's friends with _all of us_), but me and two others kinda just have our group (at school, of course).

Our guy friends consist of one taken college guy (who lives in Boston), one taken high-school-guy, two gay kids and one straight kid who has a bizarre tendency to _not wear anything._ And give guys lap dances.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 20, 2010)

Geeks and psychos. And psycho geeks. Like Jack, who you may know from this forum.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 20, 2010)

NERDS


----------



## Aisling (Dec 20, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> Nerds who are all smarter than me.
> 
> Feels bad man.


this

INTPs and INTJs, the lot of them


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 20, 2010)

Alraune said:


> this
> 
> INTPs and INTJs, the lot of them


INTP REPRESENT

Although you wouldn't know it from reading my posts. Apparently I can come across as kind of a dumbass due to being a rather odd person.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 20, 2010)

#tcod, people who are in my classes (who tend to be awesome) and various fashionistas


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2010)

Alraune said:


> this
> 
> INTPs and INTJs, the lot of them


Ugh god /yes/

My ENFP nature is sad :c


----------



## Aisling (Dec 20, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> Ugh god /yes/
> 
> My ENFP nature is sad :c


I think all my herping and derping makes them feel even smarter and that's why they let me hang around. :C I'm only barely coherent on the interwebs, oflfine I'm the biggest herp derp and I'd probably lose my head if it weren't attached to my shoulders.


----------



## KayKay (Dec 20, 2010)

Not a lot of people really, except one close friend and some sisters from the mosque on occasion. My social life stretching as far as study-buddies is really all I need, and I'm happy with that. As for an emotional support group, sometimes I would like that, but I realise I don't need it. A study support group, however, I think I need. I'm studying and I'm stuck and need help with it. I would also like someone to practice tai chi with outside lessons.

To be honest I prefer to hang out with people I consider close family, even if they aren't blood relatives.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 20, 2010)

Let's put it this way;

I'm Hermione, I hang out with Harry and Ron since they share most of my classes. Neville is almost always there (he actually LOOKS like Neville too!) even if he has a lesson he's supposed to at. 
And Cormac McLaggen just _won't leave me alone_ D:

We started noticing the similarities when one of us said "maths is to us what magic is to Harry Potter". That replaced calling us the "three mathsketeers" almost immediately.


Stuff we do together include Pokémon Pictionary and discussing maths/physics/computing problems we've thought of. Though funnily enough even though all three of us do that kind of thing, I'm the only one considered a nerd.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 20, 2010)

I hang out with my small group of friends:

One of them is a general nerd, interested in stuff like robotics and stagehand stuff. He likes technology, but sometimes is a little blunt and a _tad_ bit aggressive. 
Then there's my better friend. He is a hardcore Trekkie, and knows nearly everything about the franchise. Also, he's good with computers and makes a hobby of looking around the Y:/ drive on the school computers. 
Finally, there is my best friend. He is a major history Buff, and the one directly above him is the only one that actually understands most of what he says. I, on the other hand, have to keep asking what they're talking about (even though I try to keep up). Anyway, he's also the best-looking of all of us, and is in the school's acting brigade. Honestly, he's the most rounded of all of us.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 20, 2010)

One person; Kat. She's very smart and funny sometimes.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 20, 2010)

My main friends are all older than me and we all kind of hang around in the school library. We're all social outcasts, hence the fact that we spend all our time there, but they're actually amazing people and it's a wonder they have to be there in the first place. :3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, my school friends are mostly anime geeks in the grade above me, plus 1 in my class.

Otherwise, I hang with other anime and gaming geeks, most of them cosplayers. One of my best friends are in this group, and she's pretty funny a friend and awesome to be with. We laugh a lot, and have lots of inside jokes. There's also I've had since I was... 8 or 9, and... well, she's the friend I've had longest. She also lives very close, so I can go to her whenever I want :D I still remember one summer vacation some years ago when we visited each other almost every day to play Pokémon (she had Gold and Silver, I had Crystal) and link the games. She's also really cool to be with. There's also another friend I'm with often, she's great to be with and talk to.

For internet friends, there's mostly people from other forums(and this one, of course.),the others are a Norwegian Nintendo forum and a Hetalia RP forum. They are all are filled with cool people xD


----------



## Zeph (Dec 20, 2010)

Erm, quite a mixture really. I have two main groups, I guess you could say, which kind of overlap with each other since they share several members (If not most of them) - one is the sort of nerds-who-don't-act-like-nerds-but-are-nerds who hang out in our old Physics teacher's classroom at lunch and play D&D and Magic: The Gathering and such (while I sort of hover around reading French literature and such), and the other is a large-ish group of mostly girls to whom... no particular description fits. Except I guess they're all pretty intelligent! 'A's everywhere and such.

But I'm also friends with quite a lot of people unrelated to either group, and occasionally I'll sit with them and their friends or whatever at breaks/lunches/frees. It feels awkward at first, but, hey, it lets you meet new people...!


----------



## Minish (Dec 20, 2010)

My friends are awesome. C: We've all hung out with eachother for about four or five years, though this year a bunch of other people were added.

We have the resident nerd, resident goth, the resident flaming dyke (no really, it's awesome), and then the rest of us are just geeky, unpopular, hilarious people! One of us is actually rather popular, or at least was, before she started dating me and migrated to our group full-time (because we're just that brilliant). It's quite amusing.

Also, we're all pretty LGBT. We usually have one token straight person, and then everyone else inexplicably being bisexual females. We have a theory that maybe we have some sort of innate homing device... yeah.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 20, 2010)

I hang out with gamers and nerds. And some rocker dudes when they happen to be around. Also the elite when I'm in Brussels. But mostly nerds, dorks, and people.

Fuckit it's so good to be me.

Actually the best place I hang out is my room

Myers Briggs keeps giving me different answers. Now it's ISTJ. Makes sense.


----------



## Clover (Dec 20, 2010)

Asians. ... Like three of my four best irl friends are asian. And yeah they're smarter than me ofc. (One is saludatorian and already has a $16/hr job, sobsob)


----------



## Green (Dec 20, 2010)

Usually the same people. Mostly dudes who are also in my gifted classes / from elementary school / other people I know. Oh yeah, and my pokemans.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 20, 2010)

Usually my family, my housemates (current and past), my friends from school or assorted people from the internet. All of whom are actually cooler than words can express. 
I'm okay keeping my own company, but I'll also happily make conversation with whoever happens to be around, be it the person next to me on the train, behind me in the Post Office queue or whatever. I like meeting new people :D


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 21, 2010)

I hang out with people that everyone else seems to think is weird or something o_O Kinda like me.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 21, 2010)

Engineers, mostly. It's become so bad that _everyone_ thinks I'm an engineer, even people on my course! I'm like "... we have the same lectures, I'm a biologist not an engineer" and they're like "o.o"! 

... I'm not helping the situation by living with engineers next year, am I?


----------



## ZimD (Dec 21, 2010)

Me, having a social life? Haha. Okay. Sure.

At school I hang out with a few people, not a lot. Basically whoever I happen to like that's in whatever class i'm in. But outside of school I haven't done anything with anyone (besides my sister who is an awesome friend) for, like, months.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2010)

Myself

\o/


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 22, 2010)

A six-foot-tall flamboyant homosexual wall of a psychology and French student with a very indie taste in music, a short, full-figured long-haired girl with all the creativity and laziness of a freelance artist who is almost incapable of being mean, a tall, ginger antisocial pyromaniac with serious personal problems, a tall, curly-haired sound engineering student who dresses like a street busker and tells racist jokes.

Also, a pretty, sexy, stunning, beautiful, gorgeous, curvaceous, funny, intelligent, stubborn, loving, caring, kinky nymphomaniac with an obsession with Muse, David Bowie and cute things (my girlfriend).


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 22, 2010)

I hang out with a small group of friends which are impossible to describe as we're all so different. I guess most of us as the 'smart' people who get good grades while the others are the 'average' students. Sometimes we have a few other people hang around, who are usually really cool and nice but my friends hate them for some reason D:

My group of friends isn't the most popular group out there, but I don't really mind. Mainly because popularity (at my school anyway) is based off of how much alcohol you drink, how many boyfriends/grilfriends you've had and how many people you've slept with :/


----------



## Autumn (Dec 22, 2010)

1. Marching band nerds.
2. Friends I met outside of band that like to poke fun at my marching band nerdiness but mean nothing by it. (And, yes, they do all do this.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 22, 2010)

Internet people, usually from the UK for some odd reason, who like Pokemon, are younger than me, and are somewhat dorky. Sometimes my sister.

I don't actually have much of a social life, honestly. I only hang around like one person on a regular basis.


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 23, 2010)

Mostly geeks - some straight, some most assuredly not. I'm the most heavy-gamer type on the female side, but all the guys outmatch me by far. :/ I get along with some English major people, to the point that people are starting to accept me as part of that group, I believe.

...I also hang out with people on the internet. x3


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome and lovely people. :3 Unless they're not around, in which case, mathmos.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

I tend to hang out with a bunch of people who make jokes, as I love to laugh. 

I miss being around my nerd friends at the old school I used to go to, though. I preffer to hang out with nerds.


----------



## Pwnemon (Dec 23, 2010)

I have two best friends who are the fourth and third nerdiest people in the school and we exchange nerdy jokes and generally talk about stuff.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nerds at the normal school, smart kids at the honors school.

Yes, they are different. Trust me with this.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 23, 2010)

I somehow have the honor of being part of the dorky nerd table _at an art school_. We swarm the dorm lobby to watch old cartoon movies and play classic video game consoles. 

MBTI-wise, I'm one of two NT's in a group full of NF's. It makes things interesting sometimes.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 23, 2010)

People who don't make the air blue every 5 minutes(hard to find in my class), nice and smart.

3/25 people in my class are like that, 1 ignores me. ;-;


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Dec 23, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> Nerds who are all smarter than me.
> 
> Feels bad man.


also people who constantly whoop me in any game we ever play. it's amazing


----------



## Flora (Dec 23, 2010)

Flower Doll said:


> *gigantic post about my kinda nerdy friend group*


Well, since people are listing random qualities about the friends in their group I'll elaborate:

I'm friends with the Fairy Godmother, a wannabe anorexic (not really, her line was "I wish I didn't like to eat"), an evil stepsister, my backup fellow seventh-grader (me and another girl shared the line "and me, I'm in the seventh grade," but she wasn't at practice one day so this friend was like "hey, if the other girl's not here at one of the shows would you mind if I did your line with you?" so she's my helper now :D), one of the chicks who does the music, the royal steward, a town dropout, three kids who don't even _live_ in town, and one of the girls responsible for making the town so pretty - oh wait, I'm talking in Cinderella terms again. Oops! 

Uh starting over:

The kinda-awkward-as-hell Fairy Godmother/happy-helper-angel-fairy (don't ask), a girl who frequently gets injured, the Fairy Godmother's Forensics partner who says some strange things ("What's wrong, my little celery stick?" "...did you just call her a _celery stick?")_, a quiet-yet-somewhat-sarcastic girl, a hyperactive piano player/genius with the same name as the quiet one, a straight boy who loves giving guys lapdances, an awesome gay kid, frequently-injured's boyfriend, the Fairy Godmother's boyfriend, _another_ awesome gay kid and a sophomore who we met this year and is awesome.

(I like three people in this group. One is a guy. Guess which one. (and you can guess the others, if you want.))


----------



## Michi (Dec 23, 2010)

Umm. I'm in a moment where nearly all my frendships are struggling to survive until the new year, but here goes:

Person A, a somewhat stocky girl who is a year younger than the rest of us. She's pretty smart and has great taste in music. But she has to be the center of attention - she can complain about her problems, but we can't. She has to know every bit of our personal lives and then runs her mouth, but threatened _suicide_ when we called her out on it. -_-

Person B is my ex-girlfriend who I guess I never really "liked" but was really good friends with. Shes sort of "goth" and sort of not, and she's absorbed in her world of Bill Kaulitz fantasies along with her best friend. We broke up about 2 weeks ago, not that we were ever really "together." However, this friendship has some hope left! =D She's really nice still, too.

Person C is my best friend, a Mexican guy who's the only person I've personally met who is more intelligent than me. I "like" him and have for all 7 months we've been (in his terms =D ) best friends, though that status is slightly questionable right now - we're still really close, but since he goes to another school and went to Mexico for a month, communication has been very strained lately. =[

Person D is the ex-best friend of Person B. She's really dark and suffered from depression and bipolar disorder. She sometimes gets angry over little things and jokes, and although I am almost always kind to her, she is currently mad at me for reasons unknown to everyone but herself. Her family life is hell and her other ex-best friend, who is some gay guy I've never met, now hates her for no apparent reason. And I have looked into this and it does seem as if he just one day decided to hate her. (wtf?)

Person E is a pretty nice friend of mind. She is rarely sad or angry and we have a lot of inside jokes. She's one of the people who knows I have feelings for Person C. The bad side is that Person C likes her. >_< That aside, this is the only friendship I have that is 100% sure to survive the week leading up to 2011.

People in group F are everyone who I WAS friends with but we either stopped talking gradually or they are Person G, who's boyfriend randomly sent me death threats and imposed a "5 foot restraining rule" between us under penalty of a few black eyes and a bloody nose. o_O Said boyfriend is the school druggie. People in this group: 8+

So those are the people I hang out with! :D I need to expand my social skills because I have almost no friends right now other than a small group of people who I don't see until tey move up a grade next year and Persons C and E.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 31, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> Nerds who are all smarter than me.
> 
> Feels bad man.


This. 

Very much this.


----------



## Munchkin (Jan 2, 2011)

I...am not very social at all, online and irl. I'm very self-conscious about my image, but at the same time, my strange personality tends to shine through. I am also very sensitive when picked on, so if someone says one hurtful thing to me, I'd most likely be quiet for the entire day.

I tend to attract nerds, "ugly" people (as seen by others), and the unpopular people as friends. I'm one of those awkward girls that's always being bullied by the more popular crowd. But more often than not, I wish I was naturally athletic and well-loved by everyone. Because of that, I tend to be very snobbish around the kind-hearted nerds that try to befriend me.

I'm usually alone, but I do on occasion spend time with unpopular people that can put up with my short temper and strange attitudes.
I'm seen by the well-known students at school as the awkward, not-so-sociable, quiet, lame, somewhat emo, Asian nerd >.>


----------



## Phantom (Jan 2, 2011)

I am a geek. I hang out with geeks. But I was surprisingly popular in high school. Though the fact that my high school was small might contribute to that. I get along really well with people younger than me, which is why back in school I was a retreat leader. Geek and proud I always said. I never was a nerd, never had the grades for that.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 2, 2011)

A bunch of northerners :( because somehow I just don't get along with my Portuguese class but I get along swimmingly with the English, Dutch, Baltic guys and Swedes??

The biggest downside is that since they are northern they are almost all taller than I am and it is very distressing. Especially when I realize I have to stand on a bench to be on equal height with two of them.

feels bad man.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 2, 2011)

In school now: The "smart people" (not the same as nerds, though that doesn't mean I don't also hang out with nerds) in my class. And also the people who don't fit into any of the other groups. Yeah.

I have two groups of friends: my current school friends (the aforementioned "smart people") and my middle school friends. That's not an accurate description; one of my middle school friends is with me now, and this second group also includes new friends that my middle school friends made. It's like Group 1 (people from current school) and Group 2 (old friends, other). I have friends from three different schools if I count my own.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 2, 2011)

at uni: the anime society
the president of which I discovered is on a twitter RP I was on/lurk and he RPs several of my favourite characters
bricks were shat

at home: my one remaining friend here who I hide my nerdiness from :(
and my mum's cats

on the tinternets: a bunch of faggots who are awesome beyond all reason


----------



## benwayshouse (Jan 2, 2011)

i guess i hang out with more hipster-minded kids..? i don't know. my friends are generally pretty liberal, fashion forward, and have quite distinguished tastes in television, music, film, and art. if you want to talk about something, they generally like to oblige. it's pretty neat.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 2, 2011)

irl: Mostly the goth/atheist/emo/angsty group who spends their lives on the internet but is considered wierd by everyone else.

internets: TCoD of course!!!


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 3, 2011)

> The biggest downside is that since they are northern they are almost all taller than I am and it is very distressing. Especially when I realize I have to stand on a bench to be on equal height with two of them.


I can confirm this


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 4, 2011)

... said:


> In school now: The "smart people" (not the same as nerds, though that doesn't mean I don't also hang out with nerds) in my class. And also the people who don't fit into any of the other groups. Yeah.


Actually, this describes my group pretty well too, haha :v Essentially people in my school hang out by language section, and out table is sort of where all the weirdoes from different sections converge. And I don't mean we act crazy just to be different (that would be retarded) but we just sort of slipped out of our language groups quietly and found more accepting groups.
And I think it's much better this way.

Also I have one friend who forces himself to hang out with his language group and I'd really like for him to join our table because I think he'd be happier but it's his life.



> I can confirm this


I'm trying to become taller as hard as I can ok


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 4, 2011)

don't worry I am a tall 6'4" northerner with a 5'3" girlfriend I am ok with height differences


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 4, 2011)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'm trying to become taller as hard as I can ok


it's fine, it's like being gay: the more tall people you hang around with the taller you get


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 5, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> it's fine, it's like being gay: the more tall people you hang around with the taller you get


Man, I have got to find some tall people then.

Anyway, in real life, I don't really hang out with other people much admittedly. Online, most of my friends are geeks, mostly of the politics variety.

Oh, and most of them are older than me, and a lot smarter than me. :P


----------



## Lili (Jan 6, 2011)

Since today was only my second day at a new school, the only people I've really hung out with are the special needs kids.  At least they're nicer than the kids back at my old school.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 6, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> it's fine, it's like being gay: the more tall people you hang around with the taller you get


I lol'd.

Carry on.


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 7, 2011)

my facebook family, (inuyasha fans from all over the world.) people older than me, mostly people with talent, people who can draw and paint and write and sing. and a lot of little kids, seeing as my mother works in childcare. and the few non internet friends i have are sadly abused as my cosplay models. (mwahahahahahahaha!!) all my friends i've actually known for at least 4 years, and i love all my friends so much. daisukidayo guys!!!


----------



## H-land (Jan 14, 2011)

I mostly wind up hanging out with band geeks and the folks from #tcod.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 15, 2011)

Most of the time I just hang out with myself. If I'm not by myself, though, I'm either with my brother and his girlfriend, or with a social issues club at my school. My brother is enough like me that we can understand each other, yet different enough that I don't feel like I'm talking to myself. The club is comprised mostly of politically left activist types who pass out fliers and go to marches.


----------



## Flora (Jan 15, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> The kinda-awkward-as-hell Fairy Godmother/happy-helper-angel-fairy (don't ask), a girl who frequently gets injured, the Fairy Godmother's Forensics partner who says some strange things ("What's wrong, my little celery stick?" "...did you just call her a _celery stick?")_, a quiet-yet-somewhat-sarcastic girl, a hyperactive piano player/genius with the same name as the quiet one, a straight boy who loves giving guys lapdances, an awesome gay kid, frequently-injured's boyfriend, the Fairy Godmother's boyfriend, _another_ awesome gay kid and a sophomore who we met this year and is awesome.
> 
> (I like three people in this group. One is a guy. Guess which one. (and you can guess the others, if you want.))


adding the Fairy Godmother's neighbor/brother who is also my sorta-boyfriend?

(and adding a person to the like-list of course)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, a rather varied bunch who all indulge in nerdy activity to some degree. 

Living with me is a part-scientist, part-Pokemon fan, part-weightlifter, and all Magic (the Gathering, as in the TCG) competitive man, a neat freak nerd who has a few creeper-style habits, but is overall a nice guy, and someone we don't talk with much.

In this building are a pack of hyperactive geeks, many of whom are studying to be game designers, and a rather laid-back guy who enjoys mechas, hip-hop, French house, and debate.

Outside of this apartment building, I hang out with 2 gay guys (one of whom is the only black guy I hang out with at college and got me into fighting games in general), a girl who is socially dependent on one of the gay guys, an intelligent guy and his DID girlfriend, and a handful of other geeks, nerds, and cool people.

And back in my hometown, whomever is left from high school, mostly more geeks.

Overall, a giant pack of geeks and nerds. Probably fitting for this place. It's quite a disparate group in many situations, but here all of my friends are brought to me by some common interest.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jan 16, 2011)

I hang out with a lot of different kinds of people, but I mostly hang out with the drug users, even though I don't do any. It's mostly my brother's fault, he introduced me to them and whenever I hang out with him we go over to one of their houses. So I guess that makes me different?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 16, 2011)

I stick to very specific people, mostly because I have A STRONG UTTER HATRED FOR EVERYONE ELSE, but yeah they're quite normal nice guys & girls.


----------

